# Too many flowers!!



## Rosalina (Apr 18, 2014)

I have waaaaaaaaay too many flowers in my town. They are just everywhere, my entire town is an absolute mess! I have some flowers I intentionally put in place, especially hybrids. But all the other flowers are getting so out of hand I don't know what do to! Has anyone else had this problem?

If you want to see it, you can visit my dream town.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just clean em up and sell em, no problem.


----------



## boorah (Apr 18, 2014)

If you are feeling overwhelmed, and also lazy, you could have like 60 seconds of flower stomping fun.


----------



## jolokia (Apr 18, 2014)

I feel like a murderer when I stomp flowers. I even get upset if I run through one during an island tour  

Yeah, pick 'em up and sell in ReTail! If the town is literally infested with regular flowers I'm sure you could find some people on Train Station willing to come over and help you remove them.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah. I've been having that issue lately. Luckily, I have been collecting them and helping my fiance lay out flower paths in his town so he has a nice layout to lay his paths out when he decides which pattern he wants. He likes my landscaping so I have been landscaping for him.


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 18, 2014)

I have flowers everywhere, too. I lined my paths with them, then buildings. Now I'm working my way around the edge of the map like against the cliffs, train tracks, and riverside. They'll all get pulled up when I pick the colors I want/path decoration I want, but for now, I just like their sporadic appearance.


----------



## aetherene (Apr 18, 2014)

I pick them up and sell them. Or if I'm too lazy to go to Retail, I use the shovel on them. xD

But to prevent new flowers from growing from my existing ones or new ones being planted from villagers, I like to surround them with patterns on the ground. It doesn't always work since it'll look ugly so I don't do that. Plus I prefer the aesthetic of my flowers being in a diagonal fashion than completely lined up...


----------



## Titi (Apr 18, 2014)

Nah... I don't have a lot, I don't really like them.
I much prefer trees! I'm just keeping enough flowers for perfect town and to help regrow grass on dirt patches.


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh, man, I get around 5 to 10 new flowers every day. I keep them all down on my beach and offer 'em free to anyone who visits. And my beach is starting to get full of 'em. Heck, I even have a thread for them (as obviously seen by you in the sig).


----------



## fairyring (Apr 18, 2014)

you should start a thread in re-tail allowing people to take whatever common flowers they want :] i know hybrids are what everyone wants but sometimes people decorate with common flowers too!


----------



## Zedark (Apr 18, 2014)

If only Timmy and Tommy sold flamethrowers


----------



## Bradski (Apr 18, 2014)

My town is 90% flowers on the ground, what isnt covered in flowers is covered with trees/path xD


----------

